# Jumanji



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks better than expected, reminds me of the Rundown. 

Wish Hart wasn't in it

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks like an effective fun family movie.  I do wonder about the Rock and Kevin Hart though.  They don't seem like the right picks for family entertainment.  They need to tone down the vulgarity for this movie to be the hit that I think it can be.

That being said, I'm not that interested.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

_That was so intense, like I can't even. _

Not a fan of the Rock ... or Kevin Hart ... unfortunately. Though the trailer had a few gags I got a laugh out of.   Worrisome though, since they might be the only gags in the movie that'll appeal to me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 30, 2017)

this is an insult to the original J

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2017)

this is utter garbage.

its like they didn't even cared about the original movie.

from board game to video game 

from op animals to human mercs? 

from game characters jumping to the real world to players doing the exact opposite 

fucking disgusting


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2017)

Soooo the Rock is in everything these days I see


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 30, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Soooo the Rock is in everything these days I see


He is the highest paid actor you gotta put in a lot of work for that


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2017)

This is not jumanji. They shoulda went with Pitfall or some other game

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2017)

In the jungle you must wait until the dice reads 5 or 8.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 1, 2017)

I'll admit there were a few times the trailer made me laugh. But still I don't know. I get the feeling it is not going to be that good.


----------



## Amol (Jul 1, 2017)

Well they went cartoon Jumanji root. Instead of animals coming out to real world , you go into Jumanji world.
Though avatar concept is new.
Jumanji can't be Jumanji without kid protagonists though. That is my biggest problem here.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2017)

Karen Gillan isn't playing a blue robot for once.  And she looks hot.  So there is that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 5, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Soooo the Rock is in everything these days I see


the only thing missing was dadario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Jul 22, 2017)

Christmas?! I can't wait that long, trailer looks hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2017)

This movie was actually pretty funny, Kevin Hart tends to save movies from themselves.

The fact that you don't have the actual title here triggers me though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2017)

Mider T said:


> This movie was actually pretty funny, Kevin Hart tends to save movies from themselves.
> 
> The fact that you don't have the actual title here triggers me though.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2017)

Good continuity btw.  Rewatching the first one, the game ends up on a beach in 1995.  In the second movie, In 1996, the kid's dad finds it there buries in sand.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 21, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Good continuity btw.  Rewatching the first one, the game ends up on a beach in 1995.  In the second movie, In 1996, the kid's dad finds it there buries in sand.


Deepest lore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Glued (Dec 21, 2017)

Weiss said:


> this is an insult to the original J



You mean the short picture book from 1981.

or

its sequel Zathura.

I am not even joking, in actual continuity, Zathura is the sequel to Jumanji.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> You mean the short picture book from 1981.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


It was described as a "spiritual sequel"


----------



## Glued (Dec 21, 2017)

Mider T said:


> It was described as a "spiritual sequel"




In the children's book, one of the brothers literally throws a jumanji board game in the trash.

The brothers find Jumanji in the park, think its a dumb kids game. THey take it home and they find another board which pops out from beneath the Jumanji game, called Zathura.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> In the children's book, one of the brothers literally throws a jumanji board game in the trash.
> 
> The brothers find Jumanji in the park, think its a dumb kids game. THey take it home and they find another board which pops out from beneath the Jumanji game, called Zathura.


Oh thought you meant the movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 21, 2017)

heard this was surprisingly good

i'm glad


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2017)

Heard it is actually good I’ll probably see it think weekend


----------



## Aduro (Dec 21, 2017)

Its not a bad movie, not a great one. Basically another teen action movie with a cast that's just a watered and dumbed down versions of the Breakfast Club. Some funny jokes and decent if overly CG action scenes. Not exactly unpredictable or memorable but a decent way to spend an evening.

The main reason I can see people being disappointed is that it was barely anything like the original Jumanji. The only reason its a sequel/reboot or whatever is brand loyalty.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 22, 2017)

I bet this feels as close to the original Jumanji as the 2016 horror film Beyond the Gates. Which was a really cool film btw. Jumanji meets Lucio Fulci's Gates of Hell trilogy or something. 


Not seen this yet, but I'll watch it someday. I'm a big fan of the original Jumanji after all.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2017)

Aduro said:


> a cast that's just a watered and dumbed down versions of the Breakfast Club.


When that principal was giving them the speech and threatened them with Saturday detention I snorted.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2017)

Man I love Jumanji so kinda pissed they made this comedy from the original but hey ho. Heard good things atleast.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I liked Jumanji.  It’s dumb asf.  But it gets nostalgia points.  It’s also pretty funny at times.  The characters are likable. The actors are likable.  It isn’t too long.  And Karen Gillan looked great.

Probably a blu ray buy down the line.  

Good business is likely too.  200m domestic seems like a possibility to me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2017)

This shit isn't Jumanji. It is a shitty comedy with a virtual reality setting.

Also, the Rock is a great guy irl, but 99% of his movies are garbage. This will be no different.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2017)

Luiz said:


> This shit isn't Jumanji. It is a shitty comedy with a virtual reality setting.
> 
> Also, the Rock is a great guy irl, but 99% of his movies are garbage. This will be no different.


Wait you haven't seen it?  Watch it, it's actually enjoyable.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2017)

This movie looks so.... LITTY!!!


----------



## Fry J (Dec 27, 2017)

Saw this instead of Star Wars TLJ. It was entertaining  Rock and Hart >

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Dec 28, 2017)

I watched this last night, it was really fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Definitely worth the watch just based on Jack Black's performance alone. But also the romantic ships were pretty funny. And this movie was surprisingly progressive in the fact that it probably passes the Bechdel Test and didn't shy away from gay content and when Jack Black kisses Nick Jonas it's not used for comedy at all.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2018)

This movie is still #1 in the box office...surprising success.


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> This movie is still #1 in the box office...surprising success.


Rock and Kevin Hart have a perfect Skipper and Gilligan relationship.

Jumanji actually has humanity.

Unlike some other movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> surprising success.



Not really..there's nothing interesting left to watch.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2018)

> *Sony Chief Wants A ‘Jumanji’ Sequel To Open Against ‘Star Wars: Episode IX’*
> by Michael Mistroff on January 24, 2018
> After becoming a surprise hit at the box office, it seems Sony’s _Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle_ has given the studio enough confidence to compete against one of the biggest blockbusters of today, _Star Wars_.
> 
> A new report from The Wall Street Journal reveals Sony chief Tom Rothman is hoping to release a sequel to _Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle_ in time to go up against Star Wars: Episode IX during the Holiday 2019 season. While a _Welcome to the Jungle _sequel has yet to be officially greenlit, the film has managed to pull in a $771 million global haul, topping the worldwide take of _Justice League _(_$_665.3M) and pushing the studio past $1 billion at the domestic box office for 2017.



Disney officially BTFO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Glued (Jan 24, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Disney officially BTFO!



Sony has no right to speak after the Ghostbusters debacle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sony has no right to speak after the Ghostbusters debacle.


they have no shame.
But then again in this industry. Who does?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Disney officially BTFO!


Sony is losing their goddamn minds. They better remember who is giving them that Spider-Man money now. 

Jumanji was really good, but it doesn't compete with SW movies, best to open before or after an rake it in that way. The movies don't even really have the same audience, but it feels like no one is making Jumanji type shit anymore. Our Mummy remake went for dark and gritty instead of what put them on the map. 

Saw this movie earlier due to the Amazon tickets and was really happy with it. I'm always happy to see Karen Gillan doing well and I do like me some Rock. Kevin Hart and Jack Black usually annoy the shit out of me, but they weren't being "the short guy" and "the weird nerdy music guy" they were actually doing something different and it really worked. 

I haven't seen so many dick jokes land this well in a decade maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sony is losing their goddamn minds. They better remember who is giving them that Spider-Man money now.
> 
> Jumanji was really good, but it doesn't compete with SW movies, best to open before or after an rake it in that way. The movies don't even really have the same audience, but it feels like no one is making Jumanji type shit anymore. Our Mummy remake went for dark and gritty instead of what put them on the map.
> 
> ...


The mouse is over saturating the market, so anything that’s different or not seen for a while will excel.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2018)

Why?  They put the "Boo" in "Booyah"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> The mouse is over saturating the market, so anything that’s different or not seen for a while will excel.


You say that like everything Disney creates is the same. Even within the Marvel banner everything isn't the same. This is a common complaint I hear made that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Glued (Jan 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sony is losing their goddamn minds. They better remember who is giving them that Spider-Man money now.
> 
> Jumanji was really good, but it doesn't compete with SW movies, best to open before or after an rake it in that way. The movies don't even really have the same audience, but it feels like no one is making Jumanji type shit anymore. Our Mummy remake went for dark and gritty instead of what put them on the map.
> 
> ...



Sharks smell blood in the water, Sony wants Disney's blood.

Bite away chunk after chunk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sharks smell blood in the water, Sony wants Disney's blood.
> 
> Bite away chunk after chunk.


Sony better not forget who they share rights to Spider-Man with and how bad those memos fucked them a while back. One more screw up like that and they might be selling their film division.


----------



## Glued (Jan 30, 2018)

I feel extremely dirty now that I realize that I just cheered for Sony.

What have I done?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah, all the success for Jumanji has done is probably made Sony more appealing for Disney to purchase, lol.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 31, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm always happy to see Karen Gillan doing well





Yes, yes she is


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 1, 2018)

This was okay. 

Made me miss Robin Williams, though.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 2, 2018)

Trinity said:


> This was okay.
> 
> Made me miss Robin Williams, though.



Yeah I am glad they went their own direction though...that is how you reboot a classic...


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah I am glad they went their own direction though...that is how you reboot a classic...



They acknowledged the Beach scene from 1996 and Alan Parish.

Respect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, all the success for Jumanji has done is probably made Sony more appealing for Disney to purchase, lol.


The still need to turn around on the investment the made in the fox purchase..Disney may be rich but they ain't that rich to be buying out these studios one after the next


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yes, yes she is


Wish I had seen this post earlier or this picture at all before. 

Karen is probably my favorite Doctor Who companion. Don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wish I had seen this post earlier or this picture at all before.
> 
> Karen is probably my favorite Doctor Who companion. Don't care what anyone says.


It's still not Rise.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2018)

Pretty fucking surprisingly, this movie is the 46th highest grossing of all time.  Right above Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire and right below Shrek 2.  If it makes more than 10 million more before it's theatrical run ends it can knock Shrek 2 out of its place.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2018)

So it's 45th now.  Almost spectacularly unbelievable, the film ahead of it is Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers and it's possible Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle might pass it.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 2, 2018)

was a fun watch 

but then i caught feels because there was no robin williams


----------



## Amol (Mar 6, 2018)

I loved the shit out of this movie. 
It is genuinely funny movie. 
I am not saying this is the greatest action adventure film ever made but damn you won't regret watching it. 
Casting was top notch. Guy playing game version of Fridge has terrific comedy timing. 
Karen is funny too. They used the fact that she is ridiculously beautiful for comedy. 
Rock is well Rock. 
I hope there is sequel. I would watch it.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 8, 2018)

It was meh


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 8, 2018)

i still can't believe just how well this movie performed at the box office. i guess this goes to show the rock+decent movie=super box office success.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> i still can't believe just how well this movie performed at the box office. i guess this goes to show the rock+decent movie=super box office success.



It had a soul.

Rock and Kevin Hart honestly feel like they are brothers.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 9, 2018)

Jack Black stole the show for me. Was superb throughout.


Not a masterpiece, but a fun watch. What bothered me and took me out of the mood a few times too many was the godawful CGI. Why would anyone use thismuch CGI and not put any effort in it whatsoever? I could've made a few of these scenes look better on the 6-8 year old shitty iPad I use at work. It's so annoying.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 12, 2018)

Did anyone else think Fridge is a huge asshole? That little pep talk he gave Spencer in the end didn't change my opinion.

When they had that fight in the middle of the movie, Fridge mocked Spencer for being a wimpy nerd. You can argue he was just upset, but he wouldn't say it if he didn't have such thoughts. He is also completely ungrateful about the help he got with his exams.

Fucker was supposed to study and pass on his own, like everyone else. He can only blame himself.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2018)

This movie could realistically pass $1 billion.  Amazing.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2018)

So it doesn't appear it will pass $1 billion but $962 million thus far is a respectable showing.  40th highest grossing movie of all time.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

40th Highest Grossing movie.  Under Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End.  Probably won't pass that.


----------

